
Yahoo Hires McKinsey to Mull Reorg, as Mayer Demands Exec Pledge to Stay - mdariani
http://recode.net/2015/11/09/yahoo-hires-mckinsey-to-mull-reorg-as-mayer-demands-exec-pledge-to-stay/
======
CrazyCatDog
This is what happens when Corporate Strategy = Corporate Development.

All large companies, especially conglomerate tech companies need an active
corporate strategy team who monitors divisional progress against strategic
goals (i.e. not financial goals).

Of course it's more fun deciding who to buy than actively managing a portfolio
of assets/divisions, but if you have no team of strategists working on
strategy, then you will inevitably one day find yourself calling: McKinsey,
BCG or Bain to come in. And when they do, make no mistake, each firm will be
optimizing for short-term wins and commitments for future work--and that's
assuming they are provided with deep enough optics to even get that far. Plus,
the minute you start seeing well dressed 26 year olds with vendor badges
roaming the floors everyone panics and productivity grinds to a halt. Hardly
the best way to create value.

There is a better way of doing things Yahoo, Intel, Microsoft, Cisco, E-Bay,
FB... Any corporate strategist worth his/her salt will tell you that Disney
has the dream team. The closest thing closer to tech would be T-Mobile...
C-Suite: take notice, look at how Iger and Legere staff their corp strat teams
(hint: not everyone comes from I-Banking and Mgmt Consulting), otherwise you
may someday find yourself between the same rock and a hard place as Marissa

Disclaimer: I have never worked at Disney or T-Mobile, but am familiar with
members of both teams and very familiar with some of the teams in the first
list above.

